# Barrier Island Station Duck, 2BR/2BA, Sleeps 6 May 21-28, 2017 $700



## Egret1986 (Apr 13, 2017)

Unit 104

http://timesharevacationsblog.com/northern-outer-banks-resorts/barrier-island-station-duck-2/


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 26, 2017)

Egret1986 said:


> Unit 104
> 
> http://timesharevacationsblog.com/northern-outer-banks-resorts/barrier-island-station-duck-2/



First floor unit in Duck on the Outer Banks!


----------



## Egret1986 (May 8, 2017)

Egret1986 said:


> First floor unit in Duck on the Outer Banks!


Still available.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 15, 2017)

Located in Duck on Outer Banks.

Available.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 16, 2017)

Will accept $500.

If interested, email or PM.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 17, 2017)

Egret1986 said:


> Will accept $500.
> 
> If interested, email or PM.



This week is no longer available.


----------

